# Before and afters - Condition



## Pigeon (28 January 2013)

Lets see your before and after shots of your horses 

It's so rewarding to look back at photos of when I first got him, I hadn't really noticed how much he'd improved until I did


----------



## rowy (28 January 2013)

wow thats a fantastic transformation! Well done


----------



## WelshD (28 January 2013)

Wow that looks like a different horse - amazing job done!

I'll dig out my pics


----------



## Redequus (28 January 2013)

Apart from the obvious - he's got a lovely soft eye in the 'after' pics, he must be loved


----------



## Pigeon (28 January 2013)

Awwh, thanks guys  Never had an ex-racer before, but I'm totally sold now


----------



## Pigeon (28 January 2013)

Redequus said:



			Apart from the obvious - he's got a lovely soft eye in the 'after' pics, he must be loved 

Click to expand...

Hehe I'm glad you say that  He's totally spoiled rotten, and a soppy little thing.


----------



## WelshD (28 January 2013)

On arrival last Aug. Good weight for the summer but god awful sweet itch







During treatment with steroids in Sept, he looked so poor bless him







After treatment in Oct


----------



## **Vanner** (28 January 2013)

WOW!

Looks amazing.  Just out of interest do you lunge in a Pessoa or equivalent or has that top line just come with correct riding


----------



## Girlracer (28 January 2013)

Wow he's a different horse, diamond in the rough!


----------



## Pigeon (28 January 2013)

Thanks 

Vanner, I do have a pessoa (or whatever the cheap version is), and in theory I meant to lunge in it twice a week, but I completely forget a lot of the time  So yes, occasionally lunged in a pessoa! Not more than once a week, probably less  But mostly schooling on hacks, lots of hill work. He gets a bit bored in the arena so I get the best out of him on the roads


----------



## Pigeon (28 January 2013)

WelshD, what a cutie pie!!! Do you show him?


----------



## WelshD (28 January 2013)

Not yet but he is from a top stud so if I can keep the sweet itch at bay this year I will be showing him!


----------



## live2ride (28 January 2013)

Wow what a change pigeon... how long did it take to get him looking like that?

Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Pigeon (28 January 2013)

There's 18 months between the first two pics, a little longer between the second two, he's getting his winter coat there 

Awwh, you definitely should!


----------



## Purple18 (28 January 2013)

pleaseexcuse the blurryness 







This is what she look like with a good camera


----------



## Pigeon (28 January 2013)

Awwh Purple, she's lovely. What do you do with her?


----------



## cambrica (28 January 2013)

Pigeon said:



			Lets see your before and after shots of your horses 

It's so rewarding to look back at photos of when I first got him, I hadn't really noticed how much he'd improved until I did 












Click to expand...

I saw this on another thread and really looks like a completely different horse. All credit to you, he looks superb  
I will have to resurrect this thread in a few months as mine is only just being backed but Im all for hacking & hillwork to build muscle and condition.


----------



## Purple18 (28 January 2013)

Pigeon said:



			Awwh Purple, she's lovely. What do you do with her?
		
Click to expand...

 As of yet nothing at all   got her as a two year now nearly 3 just being gaining her trust in the 11 months iv'e had her. amazing really i'm amazed myself


----------



## kellybee (28 January 2013)

Sorry these are so big! 

From Lanky







To Chunky


----------



## 05troyd (28 January 2013)

Day 1

http://s1336.beta.photobucket.com/u...120126-14591_zpsc8e169d0.jpg.html?sort=3&o=22


3 weeks in:
http://s1336.beta.photobucket.com/u...0120203-1642_zps04d629c5.jpg.html?sort=3&o=11

4 months later:
http://s1336.beta.photobucket.com/u...20120426-1705_zps645d5cf5.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2

http://s1336.beta.photobucket.com/u...20120504-1440_zpsc3b891d9.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

1 year on
http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/540352_10150780213571106_2067654394_n.jpg

http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/63793_4882774077017_307777078_n.jpg


Hope these work! I'm not the best with computers!


----------



## Pigeon (28 January 2013)

Oh Kellybee he's gorgeous, I'm partial to a spotty and he looks just like my old boy!!

05troyd, what a massive difference in four months! What's his breeding?


----------



## Purple18 (28 January 2013)

Wow it's lovely to see how other peoples horses have changed


----------



## Dumbo (28 January 2013)

Top photo is March 2012 when I first met him and began sharing him. Second photo is september 2012 in his new home with me  haven't got a good, recent photo but he looks even better now.. More muscle and less ribby but very hairy!


----------



## 05troyd (28 January 2013)

Pigeon said:



			Oh Kellybee he's gorgeous, I'm partial to a spotty and he looks just like my old boy!!

05troyd, what a massive difference in four months! What's his breeding?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks
She was in an awful state at the auction but came round quickly and is such a star despite the rough start. She is a 4 year old part bred arab with Meriogen stud lines according to her passport.


----------



## eatmyshorts (28 January 2013)

Amazing differences! Pigeon, that doesn't look like the same horse!! Well done you! 

This is my boy when i first got him.....







And once he'd been with me for a while....


----------



## kellybee (28 January 2013)

eatmyshorts said:



			Amazing differences! Pigeon, that doesn't look like the same horse!! Well done you! 

I agree!!






Click to expand...

LOVE his dotty feet!


----------



## el_Snowflakes (28 January 2013)

He looks wonderful OP!


----------



## Kallibear (28 January 2013)

eatmyshorts said:



			Amazing differences! Pigeon, that doesn't look like the same horse!! Well done you! 

This is my boy when i first got him.....







And once he'd been with me for a while....












Click to expand...

 Nice looking horse but Im afraid Id be mortified if id allowed (or worse, deliberately made) my horse that fat  He's lovely and slim in the first picture but so fat in the later ones  The showing world has much to answer for


----------



## FionaM12 (28 January 2013)

eatmyshorts said:



			Amazing differences! Pigeon, that doesn't look like the same horse!! Well done you! 

This is my boy when i first got him.....







And once he'd been with me for a while....






Click to expand...

I don't wish to be rude, but isn't he rather fat in the second photo though?


----------



## eatmyshorts (28 January 2013)

LOL! I won't take offence at some of those comments! FionaM12, if you didn't wish to sound rude, perhaps you might have tried to think of at least something nice to say surely, before going on to say he was fat! 

But yes, i agree, he is fat! He's also quite a bit younger & just broken in the first photo, so no topline or muscle. He's very much a typical good doing cob & lives on thin air! He's a total nightmare to keep weight off - i would certainly never deliberately keep weight on him - he'd been paddocked all Summer & in daily work at the time of those photos with no feed whatsoever! I can assure you, i am not the type to keep or make my horses fat for the showring - i don't show any more, but i only ever did it for a bit of fun anyway. He is now a veteran & still such a very good doer - currently living out 24/7, has had no feed or hay all Winter & i am just setting up a fatty paddock for him!! In January! Every Winter i think "He's bound to start losing weight now.... he's bound to start losing weight now..... please let him start losing weight now!!" 

P.S Glad somebody appreciated his dotty feet tho!! Love his ermine marks.


----------



## Kallibear (28 January 2013)

Oh, I know the pain of a ridiculously good doer. I have one who I've had to send off to livery as I can't maintain his weight here at home without being cruel. Sadly there are plenty of people who would DELIBERATELY make their horse that fat for the show ring. In fact it's pretty much expected  My cob is very similar in weight and build to your first picture and I've been told many times in the show ring he needs more 'condition'


----------



## FionaM12 (28 January 2013)

Here is Mollie just before I bought her, May 2011:







And about six months after I bought her, autumn 2011:


----------



## WelshD (28 January 2013)

Mollie is lovely, a beautiful colour and gleaming

EMS love your cob, he looks really different trimmed up

Lovely that so many people here can spot a diamond in the rough


----------



## Kallibear (28 January 2013)

Roo before and after. Arrived at the end of winter from Ireland where he'd been running rough like cattle.

The pictures don't really show how lean he was as he's got such a deep girth. It also doesn't show quite how filthy he was. He STANK and it was caked on like concrete

This was as close as I could get for the first couple of days, he was so frightened







After a couple of weeks of adlib top quality Haylege. And a LOT of brushing (thank god he was moulting!)







Couple of months later after much filling out and growing







And fairly recently


----------



## Springy (28 January 2013)

OOOh I have a thread on this...

rather than repost pics Ill post the thread link 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=585982&highlight=project


----------



## eatmyshorts (28 January 2013)

Kallibear said:



			Oh, I know the pain of a ridiculously good doer. I have one who I've had to send off to livery as I can't maintain his weight here at home without being cruel. Sadly there are plenty of people who would DELIBERATELY make their horse that fat for the show ring. In fact it's pretty much expected  My cob is very similar in weight and build to your first picture and I've been told many times in the show ring he needs more 'condition' 

Click to expand...

I have to be honest, it does annoy me when people just assume i keep him fat deliberately for the show ring, because nothing is further from the truth - it's the last thing i'd do, i hate seeing obese horses & it's a constant struggle with his weight. Funnily enough, i've never been told he needs more condition - i'd love there to be a need! Am glad you feel my pain & appreciate how difficult it can be with these types.

I think we need smellovision for that first photo of Roo, bless him! 

Mollie looks to have come on really well FM12.


----------



## windand rain (29 January 2013)

day we bought him





After a few weeks





aged three





Final shape





All done with feeding as he is not ridden in any of the photos


----------



## eatmyshorts (29 January 2013)

Oh, Springy, your poor TB mare!! I've put a perfectly healthy TB out on loan before & had him come back like that! Never again! And that other girls wee Shettie - oh, the wee soul!

Most of mine have been "problems"  - including "the fat cob" who was said to be a "bad horse only fit for the gypsies". There's nothing better than seeing them work things out & start to shine.


----------



## Toffee_monster (29 January 2013)

Mine is a work in progress , I've had him 4 months now 

*disclaimer* first photo was given to me from his old owner  poor lad













And


----------



## Jools1234 (29 January 2013)

Kallibear said:



 Nice looking horse but Im afraid Id be mortified if id allowed (or worse, deliberately made) my horse that fat  He's lovely and slim in the first picture but so fat in the later ones  The showing world has much to answer for 

Click to expand...

agree gone from healthy to obese


----------



## Kat (29 January 2013)

Wow toffee monster! The lunging pictures look like a totally different horse, and normall when people say that I think they are talking rubbish, but honestly, the change is amazing!


----------



## Wimbles (29 January 2013)

Not in a bad way physically but this is Georgie Pog the day we found him being smacked round the head with a big stick at the market






About five weeks later






Last spring






He's still fairly useless but he looks a better class of useless!!


----------



## Clava (29 January 2013)

Posted before (on "Pity buys") but here goes..

Hattie







 a year later.


----------



## Crumpet (29 January 2013)

Oh Clava, what on earth? Could anything other than starvation have made a pony look like this? especially a Haffy! Poor mare and well done you for getting her to a much better weight.


----------



## cornbrodolly (29 January 2013)

The coloured cob,couple of pages back looks amazing now! Why would anyone think a thin cob is 'healthy? They are meant to have condition and an 'apple' bum. having kept and shown coloured cob for 25 yrs , none has ever had laminitis, or been 'unhealthy'. Theres ahuge difference between condition and fat , and the show cobs are worked daily, and horses in proper work dont get grass laminitis. Its a disease of couch potato underworked horses.


----------



## Clava (29 January 2013)

Crumpet said:



			Oh Clava, what on earth? Could anything other than starvation have made a pony look like this? especially a Haffy! Poor mare and well done you for getting her to a much better weight.

Click to expand...

I bought her when I went to buy the foal,the herd had been extremely neglected, and fortunately the owner was selling them all. She was 5 and unbacked and is a sweetheart and now (last summerand 2 years on) looks like this...








and this


----------



## Amymay (29 January 2013)

Some wonderful transformations on this thread.  And some not so wonderful.

Sorry Eatmyshorts, as beautiful as your horse is, the second lot of photos show him to be grossly overweight.  He looked wonderful in the first photo.


----------



## ester (29 January 2013)

Agree amymay I'd be worried if he was mine and looked like that 

Frank to start when I bought him (yes you could see cellulite) and I vouched I would never let him get this fat again which we did manage even when he was out of work and on grass last year (thank goodness for paddock paradise)






some time later.. he always hangs onto his belly a bit but  the ribs are always there







and prob at his fittest as hunting (no worries about him ever looking skinny I think!)


----------



## Amymay (29 January 2013)

Gosh Ester, the second photo is so like my little Amymay.  Beautiful.


----------



## FionaM12 (29 January 2013)

WelshD said:



			Mollie is lovely, a beautiful colour and gleaming
		
Click to expand...




eatmyshorts said:



			Mollie looks to have come on really well FM12.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you both. 



eatmyshorts said:



			FionaM12, if you didn't wish to sound rude, perhaps you might have tried to think of at least something nice to say surely, before going on to say he was fat!
		
Click to expand...




amymay said:



			Some wonderful transformations on this thread.  And some not so wonderful.

Sorry Eatmyshorts, as beautiful as your horse is, the second lot of photos show him to be grossly overweight.  He looked wonderful in the first photo.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Eatmyshorts, maybe I should have sweetened it a bit, yes he is a beautiful horse but I was in truth a bit shocked at his size. I agree with Amymay, I preferred him in the first photo.

There are some lovely horses on this thread and as Amymay says, some wonderful transformations.


----------



## FionaM12 (29 January 2013)

cornbrodolly said:



			The coloured cob,couple of pages back looks amazing now! Why would anyone think a thin cob is 'healthy? They are meant to have condition and an 'apple' bum. having kept and shown coloured cob for 25 yrs , none has ever had laminitis, or been 'unhealthy'. Theres ahuge difference between condition and fat , and the show cobs are worked daily, and horses in proper work dont get grass laminitis. Its a disease of couch potato underworked horses.
		
Click to expand...

Well we'll agree to differ on that! 

When you say "meant to" what do you mean? Meant to by whom? 

To me he doesn't look thin in the first pic, although he could do with a bit of muscle. And I think what you call condition I'd call obesity!


----------



## Amymay (29 January 2013)

cornbrodolly said:



			The coloured cob,couple of pages back looks amazing now! Why would anyone think a thin cob is 'healthy? They are meant to have condition and an 'apple' bum. having kept and shown coloured cob for 25 yrs , none has ever had laminitis, or been 'unhealthy'. Theres ahuge difference between condition and fat , and the show cobs are worked daily, and horses in proper work dont get grass laminitis. Its a disease of couch potato underworked horses.
		
Click to expand...

No one has said a thin cob is healthy - far from it. And none of eatmyshorts' photo's show a 'thin' cob.

I can only conclude from your 25 years of showing that you have become somewhat immersed in the tradition of piling the weight on for the ring.


----------



## EAST KENT (29 January 2013)

cornbrodolly said:



			The coloured cob,couple of pages back looks amazing now! Why would anyone think a thin cob is 'healthy? They are meant to have condition and an 'apple' bum. having kept and shown coloured cob for 25 yrs , none has ever had laminitis, or been 'unhealthy'. Theres ahuge difference between condition and fat , and the show cobs are worked daily, and horses in proper work dont get grass laminitis. Its a disease of couch potato underworked horses.
		
Click to expand...

Thank God ,someone sensible! just because a show cob has condition and "top" on it for showing..never make the mistake they are unfit.Mine  did full days hunting never running out of steam when in show muscled condition.Her stamina had the thoroughbreds wilting at the end of a long day!


----------



## ester (29 January 2013)

I know plenty of horses worked daily (and not just light work) still get lami......


----------



## Megibo (29 January 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Well we'll agree to differ on that! 

When you say "meant to" what do you mean? Meant to by whom? 

To me he doesn't look thin in the first pic, although he could do with a bit of muscle. And I think what you call condition I'd call obesity! 

Click to expand...

this.... 'cobs are meant to be fat' I despise that sentence! Its just an excuse of lazy people who let their animals get obese rather than put MUSCLE condition on them. 
Before and afters do annoy me when people take a slim horse and make it fat.

There is a huge difference between condition and obese, poor horses.


----------



## Amymay (29 January 2013)

EAST KENT said:



			Thank God ,someone sensible! just because a show cob has condition and "top" on it for showing..never make the mistake they are unfit.Mine  did full days hunting never running out of steam when in show muscled condition.Her stamina had the thoroughbreds wilting at the end of a long day!
		
Click to expand...

So you genuinely think, East Kent, that that shows a fit horse, capable of a days hunting????


----------



## ester (29 January 2013)

EAST KENT said:



			Thank God ,someone sensible! just because a show cob has condition and "top" on it for showing..never make the mistake they are unfit.Mine  did full days hunting never running out of steam when in show muscled condition.Her stamina had the thoroughbreds wilting at the end of a long day!
		
Click to expand...

see to me he doesn't appear to actually have that much bone and in his show condition his body does look large for his legs.

I know plenty of overweight but currently fit people.. doesn't mean they are at the peak of health either but what do we know


----------



## Megibo (29 January 2013)

Ester your boy looks amazing in the second pic! Gorgeous. 

I used to let mine get overweight without too much worry before I got a rollocking off of my physio, now I'm really hot on weight management and knowing the effects being fat has on a horse, horses allowed to get fat are really a pet hate of mine. 

My little welsh D in May 2011, last time she was allowed overweight 390ish kg (and she'd been bigger than that before, show ring would have liked her..) 





And after, more the weight she is kept at now-350kg-






And my other welsh D mare when I first got her, and before the enforced time off due to the snow at her ideal weight. She has crept up from 385 to 391 kg but that will soon be coming off with regular work again. 

about 425kg-






and 385kg-


----------



## Amymay (29 January 2013)

Pretty, pretty Megibo.


----------



## rowy (29 January 2013)

My 3 year old when i bought he in september: 





And now: 






Dancer when we first got her: 





and now:


----------



## Sprocket123 (29 January 2013)

Some wonderful transformations here!!

Sorry im butting in! I show county level cobs between me and my mum we have 3!,  two are slim, fit and muscled. One is fat (she had a op so has had 6months off work) she ballooned on fresh air that one!. as a poster above said there is a hugh difference between condition and fat

We always get lovely comments from the judges for not having a fat cob. I hate that people assume if you show your must be "fat" 
If i can find a decent pic i will post it!


----------



## Sprocket123 (29 January 2013)

Your horse*must be fat. Stupid phone!


----------



## Goldenstar (29 January 2013)

We have an ID that's my OH has as his hunter he been "doing some showing" before he arrived with us he is now 200 kilos lighter now and is what I call hard fit heavily muscled able to do five hours hard hunting.
It was fat that he lost not this mythical " condition" that people tell the selves is different to fat .
It was fat loading his limbs damaging his joints  preventing this lungs expanding pressing on this internal organs overworking his heart.
He has lost the wieght of my friends pony , frightening.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (29 January 2013)

Happy the day he arrived.






After a month






After 3 months











Hunting weight/fit

I am always amazed when I see these pictures of him. He looked so dreadful when he arrived with no topline, his coat was all dull and he was covered in scabs. It didn't actually take that much work to get him looking great. Unfortunately he was PTS after 2 years with various issues.


----------



## Amymay (29 January 2013)

What a sad loss Caroline.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (29 January 2013)

It was heartbreaking - he came as a slightly mental ex racehorse who turned into an amazing hunter and the pic of him hedgehopping was his last day's hunting. I adored him - he was a very special boy.


----------



## Goldenstar (29 January 2013)

carolineb said:



			It was heartbreaking - he came as a slightly mental ex racehorse who turned into an amazing hunter and the pic of him hedgehopping was his last day's hunting. I adored him - he was a very special boy.
		
Click to expand...

He looks so happy in the hunting pic, you miss them forever but in a good way if you understand me.


----------



## eatmyshorts (29 January 2013)

cornbrodolly said:



			The coloured cob,couple of pages back looks amazing now! Why would anyone think a thin cob is 'healthy? They are meant to have condition and an 'apple' bum. having kept and shown coloured cob for 25 yrs , none has ever had laminitis, or been 'unhealthy'. Theres ahuge difference between condition and fat , and the show cobs are worked daily, and horses in proper work dont get grass laminitis. Its a disease of couch potato underworked horses.
		
Click to expand...

Thank heavens a few of your have a bit of decency and understanding! Thanks for that! And for the person who quoted the saying "cobs are meant to be fat - read again closely - please note that was never said here. At no point have I said that I was happy with his weight in the second picture, in fact I have explained how extremely difficult it is to keep weight off him - but how many of you have  sympathised, compared to how many have condoned and accused? Nice! BTW, he was fit (although not as fit as he has been)and has never had lami. The change in him was over a number of years (he has an amazing story but quite frankly I don't feel compelled to share it at the moment). The comments here are exactly what I was talking about in that other thread where that poor girl was told numerous times that her cob was ugly - I didn't ask for a weight critique, I'm neither blind nor stupid, and I think perhaps some members may consider being a little more tactful as they will no doubt be putting people off posting. 

Oh & some more wonderful transformations to be seen!  I wouldn't dream of picking fault in any of them because i realise you have all posted them here because you are proud of them, and they are all gorgeous.


----------



## Amymay (29 January 2013)

eatmyshorts said:



			but how many of you have  sympathised, compared to how many have condoned and accused?
		
Click to expand...

Oh, I can sympathise alright, it was always a loosing battle with my little cob mare, and infact a TB that I had too.

I don't think you've been accused here of anything - people have simply said that they actually think the first picture is a better picture of your horse, as it shows one that is not overweight.


----------



## tiga71 (29 January 2013)

Have posted these before but here is Izzy.

Obese, unfit, bargy cob, just before I got him on loan - July 2009







Trec orienteering - Summer 2011







Think this is Spring 2012







Endurance October 2012







Hard work but he is in perfect shape now according to the vet and physio. Had some problems with his feet and neck so was only hacked for 8 months last year, but back in tip top form now.


----------



## Magicmillbrook (29 January 2013)

Some great transformations both thins to good  and fat to good.  I hope to be able to posty a slim trim pic of my cob soon.  We have gone from 570 down to 530 on the weigh tape, we now have shoulders and a softer crest but still a lot to go.


----------



## tallyho! (29 January 2013)

tiga71 said:



			Have posted these before but here is Izzy.

Obese, unfit, bargy cob, just before I got him on loan - July 2009







Trec orienteering - Summer 2011







Think this is Spring 2012







Endurance October 2012







Hard work but he is in perfect shape now according to the vet and physio. Had some problems with his feet and neck so was only hacked for 8 months last year, but back in tip top form now.
		
Click to expand...

Oh my, he looks preggers in the first photo..... Wowzers on that last photo


----------



## Amymay (29 January 2013)

Now that _is_ a transformation Tiga71.  What a smart, smart horse.


----------



## Kat (29 January 2013)

Lovely cob Tiga, but I looked at the first picture and the snip of white on his belly caused an optical illusion that made him look like he had the most grossly swollen belly!  Have a look, it makes him look hugely fat, an example of unflattering markings on a coloured, but in the last untacked photo because he is slimmer the same thing doesn't happen. Bizarre! Lovely, lovely boy though.


----------



## tiga71 (29 January 2013)

Kat said:



			Lovely cob Tiga, but I looked at the first picture and the snip of white on his belly caused an optical illusion that made him look like he had the most grossly swollen belly!  Have a look, it makes him look hugely fat, an example of unflattering markings on a coloured, but in the last untacked photo because he is slimmer the same thing doesn't happen. Bizarre! Lovely, lovely boy though.
		
Click to expand...

I see what you mean! But actually his belly was huge, like a hippo. Here it is from a different angle.







Thanks for the comments. He is a great horse and has taught me loads, my horse of a lifetime.


----------



## eatmyshorts (29 January 2013)

Love the endurance photo Tiga!

Go on, do your worst, since my previous one was obviously what's been described as one of the "not so good" transformations! 

Just off the boat from Ireland...







Out showing with my hubby - this was his first horse...







This fella isn't quite so difficult to keep the weight off! I gave him to a friend who needed him last year for her birthday.


----------



## Goldenstar (29 January 2013)

How big is he is he Tiga ?
You look  like you have a great partnership going .


----------



## windand rain (29 January 2013)

He is lovely and as to the other one I feel your pain it is just as hard to keep a fat horse slim as it is to get an emaciated one right and I dont mean fat. My youngsters in the pictures probably didnt change weight much but sure changed shape lost his fat belly and gained topline I didnt just fatten him up I changed his feeding regime to give him a better top line and less gut
Both cobs are beautiful the chubby one I bet is really difficult as I am sure he lives on Fresh air. I do think it is a shame that the show cobs/horses/ponies are put up the line when they clearly are very overweight


----------



## LaurenBay (29 January 2013)

Some lovely Horses here.

Heres my Ruby







Roughly 10 months on


----------



## Goldenstar (29 January 2013)

windand rain said:



			. I do think it is a shame that the show cobs/horses/ponies are put up the line when they clearly are very overweight
		
Click to expand...

It's a disgrace can you imagine the fuss if it was done the other way round and we had show classes that glorified the underweight and emaciated horse but the in truth except in the most extreme cases horse can be under wieght for a time with out suffering any long term health issues the same canot be said of the obese horse.


----------



## eatmyshorts (29 January 2013)

windand rain said:



			He is lovely and as to the other one I feel your pain it is just as hard to keep a fat horse slim as it is to get an emaciated one right and I dont mean fat. My youngsters in the pictures probably didnt change weight much but sure changed shape lost his fat belly and gained topline I didnt just fatten him up I changed his feeding regime to give him a better top line and less gut
Both cobs are beautiful the chubby one I bet is really difficult as I am sure he lives on Fresh air. I do think it is a shame that the show cobs/horses/ponies are put up the line when they clearly are very overweight
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou W&R - Fat Boy Fat, as we call him, is a nightmare! The Oprah Winfrey of the horse world! There are some more pics of him on page 18 of the "Coloured horses - does nature get it right?" thread, where i am winning the battle slightly more! I actually regret posting the photos of him on this thread now (admittably he is probably the heaviest he has been in the second photo - & that was in full work, on a starvation paddock!). I agree that fat horses should be put down the line, absolutely.


----------



## tiga71 (29 January 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			How big is he is he Tiga ?
You look  like you have a great partnership going .
		
Click to expand...

He is 15.1. We do lots together. He is pretty much worked 7 days a week. Gets a day off after an endurance ride. Longlined once a week for easy day. We do trec, endurance, jumping, hacking and this year want to compete at cross country and maybe a baby one day event. He loves jumping and in Feb we are doing our first SJ competition, a RC qualifier at 75 cm and 85 cm. I have been riding since 2008 and we have had lots of lessons and improved together.


----------



## Goldenstar (29 January 2013)

tiga71 said:



			He is 15.1. We do lots together. He is pretty much worked 7 days a week. Gets a day off after an endurance ride. Longlined once a week for easy day. We do trec, endurance, jumping, hacking and this year want to compete at cross country and maybe a baby one day event. He loves jumping and in Feb we are doing our first SJ competition, a RC qualifier at 75 cm and 85 cm. I have been riding since 2008 and we have had lots of lessons and improved together.
		
Click to expand...

Well I am well known for not doing coloured and hate fat cobs but I think he's lovely and you look fab together.


----------



## Amymay (29 January 2013)

tiga71 said:



			I have been riding since 2008 and we have had lots of lessons and improved together.
		
Click to expand...

Completely and utterly impressed!


----------



## Kallibear (29 January 2013)

Lovely stamp of cob, eatmyshorts. He looks fine in first photo: nice weight if rather unfit looking. Looks fit and muscled in second although angle means can't well him much extra fat he's carrying. Doesn't look much and nothing like your first coloured.

You posted a picture of an obese cob as an example of 'how my cob should look'. It's not surprising so many people have commented on it. In fact it'd be worrying if people though being so fat was a good thing and said nothing! Some people genuinely do believe that being fat like that (even if they're are fit and muscled (they're not mutually exclusive!)) if fine or even desirable.


----------



## Kat (29 January 2013)

tiga71 said:



			He is 15.1. We do lots together. He is pretty much worked 7 days a week. Gets a day off after an endurance ride. Longlined once a week for easy day. We do trec, endurance, jumping, hacking and this year want to compete at cross country and maybe a baby one day event. He loves jumping and in Feb we are doing our first SJ competition, a RC qualifier at 75 cm and 85 cm. I have been riding since 2008 and we have had lots of lessons and improved together.
		
Click to expand...

He looks and sounds absolutely fab, and I'm very impressed by how busy you are and how much you are doing, especially considering you have been riding a relatively short time. He is VERY gorgeous too, have you thought about trying a little bit of showing? I bet he'd do well in coloured classes and cob classes and maybe things like riding club horse or family horse/pony classes or even working cob.....


----------



## Bambi. (29 January 2013)

Before when i first had him






And now


----------



## Mildred (29 January 2013)

The day we brought him home, just after being bathed. His feet were appalling and he has a badly broken tooth and was covered in scars, and was impossibly headshy.







A few months later.


----------



## Kallibear (29 January 2013)

Kat said:



			He looks and sounds absolutely fab, and I'm very impressed by how busy you are and how much you are doing, especially considering you have been riding a relatively short time. He is VERY gorgeous too, have you thought about trying a little bit of showing? I bet he'd do well in coloured classes and cob classes and maybe things like riding club horse or family horse/pony classes or even working cob.....
		
Click to expand...

No he wouldn't: he's not fat enough . Actually, that is sadly too true for the cob classes . Head lovely and the exact type of cob I like. He's what I was hoping Piper would be but he hasn't made the height


----------



## Kallibear (29 January 2013)

And ooooo, oooo , ooooo , I have a proper fat to fit photo too!

Before, after she spent all summer jumping the electric fence






After


----------



## Amymay (29 January 2013)

Nice Kalli.


----------



## tiga71 (29 January 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			Well I am well known for not doing coloured and hate fat cobs but I think he's lovely and you look fab together.
		
Click to expand...




amymay said:



			Completely and utterly impressed!
		
Click to expand...




Kat said:



			He looks and sounds absolutely fab, and I'm very impressed by how busy you are and how much you are doing, especially considering you have been riding a relatively short time. He is VERY gorgeous too, have you thought about trying a little bit of showing? I bet he'd do well in coloured classes and cob classes and maybe things like riding club horse or family horse/pony classes or even working cob.....
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for the lovely comments. I have fallen off quite a lot but luckily I seem to bounce. He has a tendency to bronc when excited so it was either improve my seat or send him back to the rescue. He still has a good buck in him but I don't fall off anymore.

As to showing, my YO would love me to show him but there isn't much excitement and we like a bit more action. I did do a Handsome gelding class once but it was a bit boring. Maybe now he is better behaved - might have a go if there is nothing else to do one weekend.


----------



## Jill Crewe (29 January 2013)

tiga71 said:









.
		
Click to expand...

That's incredible! What a lot of work you must have put in 

All of the horses are a credit to their owners, I love seeing these before and after photos. It just shows what can be done and I find it really inspiring


----------



## weesophz (29 January 2013)

this is fox a few days after i got him, getting a bath cos he had horribly dry scaly skin and such a dull coat  this was in may, he held his winter coat for most of summer poor git






start of summer that year






winter time, cant rememember if this was the same year as the above photos or the next year, but anyway






and summer last year






i love looking at these comparisons. first one is when i got him, second one is a summer the next year










ETA sorry pics are huge, photobucket isnt playing this morning!


----------



## Amymay (29 January 2013)

Wow, wow, wow weesophz.  Amazing!


----------



## weesophz (29 January 2013)

amymay said:



			Wow, wow, wow weesophz.  Amazing!
		
Click to expand...

hehe thank you  hes hard work but worth it, my pride and joy!

ETA to put into perspective, i took him a wander to the local show a year after i got him, a woman who was at the yard when i first got him then moved away refused to believe he was the same animal, had to get YO to vouch for me!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (29 January 2013)

Megibo your second horse is lovely but I think he needs a bit more weight on him in the second photo, it could just be angle of the photo. I have a large boned 15.2hh sect d who weighs in at 645kg which I am sure many would say is gross but spoken to vet and he says he looks fine at the size he is, just a big boy. Cobs do tend to look more 'round' than other breeds but thats no excuse for them to be fat.


----------



## GinaGem (29 January 2013)

My boy a few years back now:


----------



## Lucy_Ally (29 January 2013)

Spring before she came to me (wintered out and unworked) in 2006 aged 7 years.







Before clipping this winter:







Summer working shot:







Most recent so shows her current shape (excuse the scary looking bandage - an acute case of cellulitis on Saturday, but on the mend now!). Aged 14 years.







She is a nightmare to keep weight off, but looking ok weight wise at the moment I think (especially as haven't been able to rude as much recently due to the weather).


----------



## Lucy_Ally (29 January 2013)

*ride not rude - stupid phone!! I'll not talk about how rude I've been!


----------



## Kat (29 January 2013)

tiga71 said:



			Thank you for the lovely comments. I have fallen off quite a lot but luckily I seem to bounce. He has a tendency to bronc when excited so it was either improve my seat or send him back to the rescue. He still has a good buck in him but I don't fall off anymore.

As to showing, my YO would love me to show him but there isn't much excitement and we like a bit more action. I did do a Handsome gelding class once but it was a bit boring. Maybe now he is better behaved - might have a go if there is nothing else to do one weekend.

Click to expand...

Working cob classes and riding club horse classes include jumps  Search for a star have a riding club horse class, you have to jump two fences and the final is held at HOYS.


----------



## kirstykate (29 January 2013)

Scrawny 3 1/2 yr old







And 5 1/2


----------



## HufflyPuffly (29 January 2013)

Here are mine.
Doodle is my first horse, but when I got her she was a bit .
She had stressed all condition off in her previous owners care, and to ride...well she would would tank off, had zero communication and one of the worst upside-down toplines I've seen .
The first picture is at my first comp with her, a very local dressage test for our local charity, she had put some weight on here but you can see my riding and her resistance clearly , it is one of the worst picture ever! 





The second picture is how she should be and has taken *years* of hard work and learning on my part to transform her into the goregous creature I knew was lurking beneath and also a willing partner as that was the key and probably took the longest to overcome . 






Then came Topaz, the first pics are pretty much as she came off the lorry and don't really show just how poor she looked. We could see all her ribs and even her vertabrae . (Oh and even though she looks huge next to my mum she is actually only 15.2hh ).














Here is how she looks now, her flat work leaves a lot to be desired but we are getting there .















I hope you can see the huge improvements we can, we are very proud of how our girlies have turned out .
x


----------



## nikkimariet (29 January 2013)

Fig, a year and a bit of hard work:


----------



## edgedem (29 January 2013)

my dolly when i first got her and after 6months








After her first clip this winter






excuse the mud!

and finally arching her neck to get some topline!! (She's never worked in a proper outline before but after putting side reins on for a lunge she now wont stop standing like this, even will no pressure!!)


----------



## tiga71 (29 January 2013)

Kat said:



			Working cob classes and riding club horse classes include jumps  Search for a star have a riding club horse class, you have to jump two fences and the final is held at HOYS.
		
Click to expand...

Now you have got me thinking. If there are jumps involved we would definitely be up for that. Will have to get looking for something to have a go in. My YO will be sooooo happy! Thanks.


----------



## samleigh (29 January 2013)

Amazing, well done you..tell me you secret..I've a thoroughbred (owned 4mths) who could do with a bit of your magic..


----------



## forever broke (29 January 2013)

Have posted some of these on another thread the other day but here's my lad. He's had a few condition transformations in the time I've had him:

When I first got him at 15 months:







As a 3yo:







And not long after, the day he came home from the vet after chronic grass sickness:







And about a year after that:


----------



## CobsGalore (29 January 2013)

edgedem said:



			and finally arching her neck to get some topline!! (She's never worked in a proper outline before but after putting side reins on for a lunge she now wont stop standing like this, even will no pressure!!) 






Click to expand...

She looks great. However, if she is working with her neck like this then that is not an outline, sorry! Getting a horse to work over it's back comes from power from the back end, not arching it's neck


----------



## Jools1234 (29 January 2013)

forever broke said:



			Have posted some of these on another thread the other day but here's my lad. He's had a few condition transformations in the time I've had him:

When I first got him at 15 months:







As a 3yo:







And not long after, the day he came home from the vet after chronic grass sickness:







And about a year after that:






Click to expand...

WOW

i am not usually keen on predominantly white but there is something about him thats really eye catching, he is lovelly


----------



## edgedem (29 January 2013)

CobsGalore said:



			She looks great. However, if she is working with her neck like this then that is not an outline, sorry! Getting a horse to work over it's back comes from power from the back end, not arching it's neck 

Click to expand...


like i said we put side reins on her to lunge her in  the correct outline where as before she would work horrible with her head stuck up and out! and SINCE then she likes arching her neck off her own accord! such as just standing in the barn lol obviously its doing nothing like this  i think she just likes looking fancy!


----------



## FowlerstoneArizona (29 January 2013)




----------



## Toast (29 January 2013)

There are some lovely looking transformations, a credit to you all.

But it baffles me that some people cant distinguish between a blatantly fat horse, and a fit, well muscled horse. No cob should have an 'apple bum', and Laminitis is not contracted just by 'couch potato' horses. That kind of ignorance is what is making the horses of the showing world so grossly overweight.


----------



## JFTDWS (29 January 2013)

cornbrodolly said:



			The coloured cob,couple of pages back looks amazing now! Why would anyone think a thin cob is 'healthy? They are meant to have condition and an 'apple' bum. having kept and shown coloured cob for 25 yrs , none has ever had laminitis, or been 'unhealthy'. Theres ahuge difference between condition and fat , and the show cobs are worked daily, and horses in proper work dont get grass laminitis. Its a disease of couch potato underworked horses.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry but scientifically speaking you are just *wrong*.  Many horses in work do get laminitis, particularly if they are *obese*.  Furthermore, obese horses have higher risks of numerous health issues from osteoarthritis to heart disease.  Cobs are not subject to a different condition score - if they are as fat as that cob, they are *fat* - it is relative to conformation, but not to breed.  It is people like you who are holding back the revolution in the understanding of the general public that fat animals are not healthy.  Feel free to do a little research, either in the appropriate vet journals, or if you can't hack those, on the charity websites where they desperately try to educate people like you.



eatmyshorts said:



			!I have explained how extremely difficult it is to keep weight off him - but how many of you have  sympathised, compared to how many have condoned and accused?
		
Click to expand...

A horse does not get that fat without serious overfeeding and under work.  No sympathy from me, I think his condition is a disgrace (though I think the same of many cobs in the show ring).  If any of mine looked like that, I would not be proudly posting photos on a forum - I would be mortified.

And yes, I would (and have) said this to people's faces, I do not use the anonymity of the internet, and I do actually have a HW cob and two highlands myself so I do understand the issues keeping weight off good doers.  None of mine have ever looked like that though 

And to prove it:

3 year old last week:






6 year old this morning:






Don't have an unrugged shot of the cob.  They're not perfect, but they're not welfare cases either 


eta the chestnut 2 posts up looks fab


----------



## patchwork puzzle (29 January 2013)

Cruise when I first got him





and a year later





His back caused him issues and the fitter he became the more it caused him problems so he has gone back to the lady that I had him from and lives a very leisurely life 
Jazz when I first had her





and again about a year later (this poor girl had a brain tumour and after much time and money trying to get through and work out her problems (obviously didnt know it was a tumour) she was sadly PTS.





Sally when I first got her





and now





My first pony and also Teddy that I have now were both in a good bodily condition when I got them so there isn't much of a difference with their pictures.


----------



## patchwork puzzle (29 January 2013)

Haha, I am actually amazed at how much different Sally looks 













































Sorry piccie overload


----------



## Beausmate (29 January 2013)

Toast said:



			No cob should have an 'apple bum'
		
Click to expand...

Going to disagree with you there.  When I picked up my baby cob he was about as lean as I'd like, could have got away with a bit more weight on him and looked perfect.  He had a perfect apple bum, still does and he's about right at the mo.  Got a bit podgy over the summer, so is wintering out in the day on a sparse field (too wet for 24hr), naked, with a minimal fast fibre feed to stick supplements in and haylage over night.  I'll take a pic later, there's an autumn photo on the 'does nature get it wrong?' thread.  I think he's a bit porky in it, but going the right way.


----------



## Amymay (29 January 2013)

Sally is a total poppet!


----------



## spottybotty (29 January 2013)

This is K the day after I bought him .He was 5 and 16.3.












two years later 











and two years ago, he finally stopped growing and is 17.3hh


----------



## Amymay (29 January 2013)

Completely beautiful Spotty.


----------



## spottybotty (29 January 2013)

amymay said:



			Completely beautiful Spotty.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Amymay, very sadley he is f o o ked  and is retired. I have the biggest field ornament in Hertfordshire


----------



## patchwork puzzle (29 January 2013)

amymay said:



			Sally is a total poppet!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you amymay. 
She is a complete star. She has given me back my confidence that was lost with Jazz and then I never regained it completely with Cruise (he was a love in the first year, but as he got fitter and the issues with his back re-emerged, he became too much for me to handle and I personally never felt 100% sure of whether it was his back hurting or him being fit and full of it, but the long shot was that neither of us were happy, hence why I knew it was the right decision for him to go back to his previous owner) 
 I picked Sally up on the return trip after dropping Cruise back. She is on permanent loan to me from a very dear friend who has been there for me through all the ups and downs.
 Strangely though, my friend was looking for a loan home for her as the girl that she bought her with had lost her confidence on Sally! (I knew this as I had gone out to their yard the year previous to teach and work with the girl and Sally after she had fallen from her)
 It just goes to show that each horse also has its own personality and not every person will get on with the same horses.
 I am now competing Sally in dressage (only unaff at the moment) and we have training once a month. She is very talented, but also 100% everything that you read about a Haffie  I wouldnt change her for the world though


----------



## Amymay (29 January 2013)

spottybotty said:



			Thank you Amymay, very sadley he is f o o ked  and is retired. I have the biggest field ornament in Hertfordshire 

Click to expand...

I had a grey one of those.  Very sad.


----------



## Amymay (29 January 2013)

What part of the country are you in PP??


----------



## patchwork puzzle (29 January 2013)

spottybotty said:



			This is K the day after I bought him .He was 5 and 16.3.


and two years ago, he finally stopped growing and is 17.3hh
		
Click to expand...

He is a stunner. Cruise was also 5 when I took him on at 16.1 and he also grew in the two years I had him (not sure exactly how much but certainly an inch at least) His shape changed too, as his withers, the lump in his back (from the accident) and his croup were all the same height (like the loch ness monster ) yet when he went back, his withers were certainly noticeably higher than his bump and croup.


----------



## patchwork puzzle (29 January 2013)

amymay said:



			What part of the country are you in PP??
		
Click to expand...

I'm in the South also  Aldershot to be exact


----------



## xRobyn (29 January 2013)

Gorgeous horse, tiga71!


----------



## Spring Feather (29 January 2013)

I don't know how to resize so sorry if they're too big 

All of these horses are full Thoroughbreds







A few months later







Just out of racing







In showing condition







Racing fit







3 months later


----------



## debsey1 (29 January 2013)

Toast said:



			There are some lovely looking transformations, a credit to you all.

But it baffles me that some people cant distinguish between a blatantly fat horse, and a fit, well muscled horse. No cob should have an 'apple bum', and Laminitis is not contracted just by 'couch potato' horses. That kind of ignorance is what is making the horses of the showing world so grossly overweight.
		
Click to expand...

Quote 'Cobs Can' I was always told that your cob should have a head like lady and an arse like a cook!!


----------



## hamper05 (29 January 2013)

tiga71 said:



			Have posted these before but here is Izzy.

Obese, unfit, bargy cob, just before I got him on loan - July 2009







Trec orienteering - Summer 2011







Think this is Spring 2012







Endurance October 2012







Hard work but he is in perfect shape now according to the vet and physio. Had some problems with his feet and neck so was only hacked for 8 months last year, but back in tip top form now.
		
Click to expand...


He is gorgeous tiga71, what a fabulous job you have done with him.


----------



## Jesstickle (29 January 2013)

And the other one














To be fair neither of mine were in bad nick, they were just young and floofy. 

And on the subject of obesity 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGyebMZZ9C0


----------



## blood_magik (29 January 2013)

Here's my 7yo - I've only had him for 8 months. He's still lacking muscle/topline but we're working on that and hopefully he'll look like a completely different horse come summer.

July






December


----------



## julie111 (29 January 2013)

eatmyshorts said:



			Thank heavens a few of your have a bit of decency and understanding! Thanks for that! And for the person who quoted the saying "cobs are meant to be fat - read again closely - please note that was never said here. At no point have I said that I was happy with his weight in the second picture, in fact I have explained how extremely difficult it is to keep weight off him - but how many of you have  sympathised, compared to how many have condoned and accused? Nice! BTW, he was fit (although not as fit as he has been)and has never had lami. The change in him was over a number of years (he has an amazing story but quite frankly I don't feel compelled to share it at the moment). The comments here are exactly what I was talking about in that other thread where that poor girl was told numerous times that her cob was ugly - I didn't ask for a weight critique, I'm neither blind nor stupid, and I think perhaps some members may consider being a little more tactful as they will no doubt be putting people off posting. 



Oh & some more wonderful transformations to be seen!  I wouldn't dream of picking fault in any of them because i realise you have all posted them here because you are proud of them, and they are all gorgeous.
		
Click to expand...

                           ........this......


----------



## Allie5 (29 January 2013)

This was Bradley the day he walked off the lorry. Bought unseen as he was my boys full brother and I couldn't say no! I actually cried when I got his headcollar off and saw the mark it had left. Added into the lice, rainscald and being so underweight I was absolutely heartbroken for him



















You can see the headcollar mark in that pic where he's lieing down.

These pics were taken about 3 months and major surgery later.
 http://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac106/Allie5_photos/2012-05-
27095522.jpg


----------



## Allie5 (29 January 2013)

Damn phone!!


----------



## Jesstickle (29 January 2013)

Allie5- just wanted to say my bay horse is called Bradley too.


----------



## Hoof_Prints (29 January 2013)

So many amazing transformations, I started remembering some of the usernames to mention but after 4 pages forgot them  So well done everyone!

Here is my before and after 











Its not been easy but he's improved so much! when I first got on him at home he leapt off his back legs and kept rearing, I think he was just very upset- I don't have any pictures of that as my family were fearing for my life  also could barely jump so he's come a long way in 6 months. however for the past month he's been out of work due to exams and now waiting for his abscess to burst and heal!


----------



## ljohnsonsj (29 January 2013)

2010 when she first got her





2012(after being clipped,so coat doesnt look fantastic)





and her behaviour went alot like this










to this 
















I love her and i'm so glad i bought an ex race horse,as she is turning into the best horse i have ever sat on






eek,proud mummy takeover! sorry guys


----------



## Megibo (29 January 2013)

amymay said:



			Pretty, pretty Megibo.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks  The latter mare is photogenic really, she was just annoyed at me for withholding dinner and making her pose! 



Crugeran Celt said:



			Megibo your second horse is lovely but I think he needs a bit more weight on him in the second photo, it could just be angle of the photo. I have a large boned 15.2hh sect d who weighs in at 645kg which I am sure many would say is gross but spoken to vet and he says he looks fine at the size he is, just a big boy. Cobs do tend to look more 'round' than other breeds but thats no excuse for them to be fat.
		
Click to expand...

Is he really? My friend chunky irish cross mare is 15.3 and her healthy weight is 520 kg. As for my horse, she is in perfect condition in the second photo, even at that weight she has a muscly bottom and bit of a crest but ribs are felt without any pressure though you cannot see them. Her saddle is currently Xtra wide, imagine what width it would be if she was fat?!


----------



## HashRouge (29 January 2013)

Hoof_Prints said:



			So many amazing transformations, I started remembering some of the usernames to mention but after 4 pages forgot them  So well done everyone!

Here is my before and after 











Its not been easy but he's improved so much! when I first got on him at home he leapt off his back legs and kept rearing, I think he was just very upset- I don't have any pictures of that as my family were fearing for my life  also could barely jump so he's come a long way in 6 months. however for the past month he's been out of work due to exams and now waiting for his abscess to burst and heal! 

Click to expand...

Your horse is STUNNING, what a transformation


----------



## Vanner (29 January 2013)

My Gypsy Vanner Cob, about 2 months after he came to me 








and him about 18 months later


----------



## Beausmate (29 January 2013)

Just after he arrived..







And eleven months to the day..







Lovely apple bum, despite not being overweight







Sorry for the first pic being huge, just wouldn't resize!


----------



## Cazzah (29 January 2013)

Some truly stunning and heart-warming transformations on here. Loving this post 

Here's my boy the day I became his:






And last summer:






Dropped a little muscle as had an easy winter and recent weather didn't help:






Back on it now


----------



## PapaFrita (29 January 2013)

Pigeon said:



			Lets see your before and after shots of your horses 

It's so rewarding to look back at photos of when I first got him, I hadn't really noticed how much he'd improved until I did 












Click to expand...

Wow, he's looking sensational now!


----------



## TheMule (29 January 2013)

The day she arrived, an untouched 5yr old







2 years later, fit for intermediate eventing







And here doing her job-


----------



## ester (29 January 2013)

Amymay I think you've mentioned he looks like your old girl before, any pics?  

Tiga I am always amazed at the change in yours 

Megibo I get right confused between your two!


----------



## riding_high (29 January 2013)

here's mine. scraggly ugly ducklings into gorgeous naughty ponies. 
























i know they are on the fatter side (pics were taken last spring/summer) now but they are on a diet!


----------



## Worried1 (29 January 2013)

CP the first time I sat on her May 2012





First trot





Last month December 2012


----------



## Bills (29 January 2013)

Love this thread! 

Tiga, wow your cob is one of the most stunning I have seen!

Some amazing transformations on here, lovely to see!


----------



## Wagtail (29 January 2013)

Worried1 said:








Click to expand...

Wow, look at the hind leg on that!


----------



## rainer (29 January 2013)

I love this thread too  all absolutly gorgeous horses+ponies
Tiga I am blown away by your cob he is stunning. Xx


----------



## SecretAgentBilly (29 January 2013)

Some of these horses are actually stunning !! 
Mine is not quite as good but I think his condition and my riding has improved quite a bit. 
He was my first share, i had him in february 2011 and he was sold in September of the same year.
Before:











After:


----------



## Bigbenji (29 January 2013)

The little rescue I looked after last year:

When he arrived in Jan 2012:





No butt












Spot the ribs through the coat






Nice bit of rain scald

When he left my care in November 2012.






Don't think I did a bad job


----------



## Worried1 (29 January 2013)

Wagtail said:



			Wow, look at the hind leg on that!
		
Click to expand...

Not bad for my little coblood eh!


----------



## Btomkins (29 January 2013)

This is my boy just before I got him to a few days ago 
Please bear in mind he is still only a yearling so a little gawky looking!


----------



## Emilieu (29 January 2013)

Allie5 the pic of Bradley lying down made me feel teary.  Bless him he's beautiful now.
Well done on some of these fabulous transformations, your horses must be so pleased you found them


----------



## eatmyshorts (29 January 2013)

Am loving the pictures of the thin rescue horses - just amazing & heartwarming to see. Forever Broke, your cob is awesome.



JFTD said:



			A horse does not get that fat without serious overfeeding and under work.  No sympathy from me, I think his condition is a disgrace (though I think the same of many cobs in the show ring).  If any of mine looked like that, I would not be proudly posting photos on a forum - I would be mortified.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to keep coming back, but if everyone keeps having a go, what choice do i have? I absolutely 100% do not overfeed him EVER (in fact, pretty much just do not even feed him EVER!), i honestly promise you that. At that point he was on NO feed, & paddocked with another cob on very little grass. As i've said, (but few seem to be listening) i'm not hugely into showing, although there's no way i'd purposely try to put weight on a cob type even if i was.

I have to be honest & say that i actually misread the title of this post - i missed the "Condition" bit & was kinda thinking it was about how your horses have changed from say example, scraggy youngsters into successful riding horses. I posted that pic because that was his first ever sash, & yes, i was proud that he won it. I was not proud of his weight! And before anyone says it, he didn't take the title off a slimmer cob in better condition - it was merely a tack & turnout class (although the judge does show coloured cobs & he has been placed well up the line in other classes when he has been slimmer). He is not in that second photo in what i'd call good condition (although i think he is looking okay in the third), he is waaaaay too fat, yep, i know it, & i made a bad choice of photo to post (i try not to let him get that fat!) under a thread that says "Condition".   

Can we stop having a go now please?


----------



## Lolo (29 January 2013)

Henry cob... He's 14hh, just, btw. 












6 months later...










(their first 95cm class- they won! He was amazing SJ, happily popped 1.10m courses, little freak!)

18 months later, down to insane amounts of riding and effort from Al. 










(health and safety taken v. seriously)

He always looked very chunky, and despite being fit enough to hunt all day or to go round a BE Novice track inside the time he always had an apple bum. You can see how he always looked 'solid' if not chubby when not jumping. Trying to keep him slim whilst his chum was an elderly TB who was a poor doer was so difficult!


----------



## forever broke (29 January 2013)

Jools1234 said:



			WOW

i am not usually keen on predominantly white but there is something about him thats really eye catching, he is lovelly
		
Click to expand...

Thank you 
When I went to see him I wanted something low maintenance, no blue eyes and to reach at least 15hh. He's 14hh, two blue eyes, a nightmare to keep clean and costs a fortune in feed and rugs! I just fell for him


----------



## redcascade (29 January 2013)

Some amazing transformations guys 
Red, May 2009













September 2012


----------



## JFTDWS (29 January 2013)

Lolo said:



			18 months later, down to insane amounts of riding and effort from Al. 





Click to expand...

I love this pic, he is a proper little cracker.  As you say, it takes a shedload of effort and work to keep a pony like him in that sort of condition, but it certainly pays off


----------



## Lolo (29 January 2013)

JFTD said:



			I love this pic, he is a proper little cracker.  As you say, it takes a shedload of effort and work to keep a pony like him in that sort of condition, but it certainly pays off 

Click to expand...

 He was awesome, but a little ******! And Al was riding him for up to 3 hours a day of proper hard work to get him like that. He was on that verge of being so fit he was unmanageable, but to have a pony his size and shape doing what he did you had to walk that line. In the stable/ on the ground was where we paid for it- you couldn't open his stable door if he wasn't already restrained!


----------



## Bedlam (29 January 2013)

tiga71 said:



			Have posted these before but here is Izzy.

Obese, unfit, bargy cob, just before I got him on loan - July 2009







Trec orienteering - Summer 2011







Think this is Spring 2012







Endurance October 2012







Hard work but he is in perfect shape now according to the vet and physio. Had some problems with his feet and neck so was only hacked for 8 months last year, but back in tip top form now.
		
Click to expand...





Now THAT'S an amazing transformation! Huuuge congrats on that one! In the first pic he looks more pregnant than my broodmare due April. In fact if I'd seen him then I'd have wanted a vet to have a look to check there wasn't anything nasty going on in the abdomen. He looks amazing now!


----------



## amandaco2 (29 January 2013)

Wow tiga71 that is some transformation!!!brilliant work


----------



## Bedlam (29 January 2013)

edgedem said:



			my dolly when i first got her and after 6months








After her first clip this winter






excuse the mud!

and finally arching her neck to get some topline!! (She's never worked in a proper outline before but after putting side reins on for a lunge she now wont stop standing like this, even will no pressure!!) 






Click to expand...




I think she would if you relaxed your hands and used your leg....?


----------



## catroo (29 January 2013)

Not really about condition, more about growing up, but I love my hairy teddy bear! 

Nov 2011 -first outing at approx 7 months old looking gawky






Nov 2012 - same show a year later


----------



## amandaco2 (29 January 2013)

Edgedem 
A horse working like that or standing like that is not correct and would suggest a training issue. She is not on the bit, her stance doesn't look balanced nor square and her jaw looks tense.the arched neck should be a result of the entire topline working not side reins bringing her head in.


----------



## Venevidivici (29 January 2013)

Tiga71-I am not a cob 'person' but my goodness,your horse is lovely! Congrats on such a transformation and you plainly enjoying each other and doing fun stuff. (My apologies to any other posters with lovely horses-I have not read the whole thread.)


----------



## Springy (29 January 2013)

eatmyshorts said:



			Oh, Springy, your poor TB mare!! I've put a perfectly healthy TB out on loan before & had him come back like that! Never again! And that other girls wee Shettie - oh, the wee soul!
		
Click to expand...

That was the last 'rescue' but she was the biggest improvement


----------



## pinball (30 January 2013)

my boy when i got him
















and after





i know the saddle does not fit it was just for the picture


----------



## Bobbly (30 January 2013)

How about these two lads...


----------



## Pigeon (30 January 2013)

JFTD said:



			I'm sorry but scientifically speaking you are just *wrong*.  Many horses in work do get laminitis, particularly if they are *obese*.  Furthermore, obese horses have higher risks of numerous health issues from osteoarthritis to heart disease.  Cobs are not subject to a different condition score - if they are as fat as that cob, they are *fat* - it is relative to conformation, but not to breed.  It is people like you who are holding back the revolution in the understanding of the general public that fat animals are not healthy.  Feel free to do a little research, either in the appropriate vet journals, or if you can't hack those, on the charity websites where they desperately try to educate people like you.



A horse does not get that fat without serious overfeeding and under work.  No sympathy from me, I think his condition is a disgrace (though I think the same of many cobs in the show ring).  If any of mine looked like that, I would not be proudly posting photos on a forum - I would be mortified.

And yes, I would (and have) said this to people's faces, I do not use the anonymity of the internet, and I do actually have a HW cob and two highlands myself so I do understand the issues keeping weight off good doers.  None of mine have ever looked like that though 

And to prove it:

3 year old last week:






6 year old this morning:






Don't have an unrugged shot of the cob.  They're not perfect, but they're not welfare cases either 


eta the chestnut 2 posts up looks fab 

Click to expand...

I totally agree with you here, but that three year old looks most unhappy... :S 

My first pony was a champion highland stallion in his youth (he was about 30 and long since gelded when I had him haha, so nothing to do with me really) but the stud he came from didn't break them in until they were four or five, because they felt they took that long to reach maturity? Just a thought anyways, as your lad is lovely, but if I saw that pony in a field I would guess it was much younger than three!


----------



## Pigeon (30 January 2013)

Spring Feather said:








Click to expand...

Spring feather, I have used this photo to show people why I love thoroughbreds so much! Equine perfection  Love white legs on a horse.


----------



## Pigeon (30 January 2013)

Allie5 said:



			This was Bradley the day he walked off the lorry. Bought unseen as he was my boys full brother and I couldn't say no! I actually cried when I got his headcollar off and saw the mark it had left. Added into the lice, rainscald and being so underweight I was absolutely heartbroken for him



















You can see the headcollar mark in that pic where he's lieing down.

These pics were taken about 3 months and major surgery later.
 http://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac106/Allie5_photos/2012-05-
27095522.jpg






Click to expand...

Jesus!!  Poor little soul, what a wonderful thing you have done in rescuing him!!


----------



## Pigeon (30 January 2013)

There are some AMAZING transformations here!! And it just makes you realise that any ugly duckling can be made beautiful with the right care 

Some truly beautiful horses! It's the skinny rescues that break my heart, there are some lovely people out there turning their lives around!


----------



## nieghham (30 January 2013)

Tips her hat with great respect to those who have done well by their equine friends


----------



## ladydoone (30 January 2013)

I love this thread,some of these horses look like different animals!


----------



## Big Ben (30 January 2013)

So many great transformations here, so great to see.

Some of mine, Appy Gilmore when I bought him







and 2 years later







Raven when I bought her













and 6 months later







Bert before and after







And last, my darling Ace

when she arrived







and a year later


----------



## Wagtail (30 January 2013)

Love your Appy, BB. Do you still have him? He's stunning.


----------



## Venevidivici (30 January 2013)

Wow,BB! You have done a lot of good work there! This thread is changing my opinions on some breeds! I was never particularly a cob fan until I saw Tiga's,nor particularly an appy fan but yours is lovely! And such a great name.


----------



## Wagtail (30 January 2013)

edgedem said:



			and finally arching her neck to get some topline!! (She's never worked in a proper outline before but after putting side reins on for a lunge she now wont stop standing like this, even will no pressure!!) 






Click to expand...

Lovely mare and loooking much better than when you got her. In this final pic though you have her on a very tight rein, almost in rollkur. Saddle flaps are right over her shoulders too. Does her saddle slip forwards?


----------



## Megibo (30 January 2013)

ester said:



			Megibo I get right confused between your two! 

Click to expand...

Hehe  A couple of people on my yard have suggested driving them and asked if they were sisters.


----------



## 3bh (30 January 2013)

March 2011:






August 2011: (6 months later) 








July 2011 (racing fit): 







May 2012:


----------



## ozpoz (30 January 2013)

I haven't read the whole thread, but Pigeon and Welsh D I congratulate you
 for the happiness in the eyes of your animals - now that IS good management


----------



## lottiepony (30 January 2013)

Some amazing photo's I really like the fat to fit ones as this really does take such hard work!
Here are a couple of mine, first up is Magic, ex-racer who I went to see and luckily the boyfriend at the time agreed we just couldn't leave her there so that was an easy one to wangle  excuse the idiot and guess what time of year it was lol






New Image by lottiepony, on Flickr






100_4185 by lottiepony, on Flickr
and very proud as only four months later:






Jays 10.04.2011 102 by lottiepony, on Flickr






Jays 10.04.2011 022 by lottiepony, on Flickr

and these 2 photos of Billy pony were taken in the same day just to prove you can turn anything into a beauty with a bath and some plaits 






3213_90494427183_1274334_n (2) by lottiepony, on Flickr






3213_90494437183_2944590_n (2) by lottiepony, on Flickr


----------



## eatmyshorts (30 January 2013)

Wow Lottiepony! Magic has been transformed!! What a lucky girl!


----------



## Daytona (30 January 2013)

Ludo as a 4 year old















And as a 5 year old 







And nearly 6 years old


----------



## dark_prince (30 January 2013)

That looks like a completely different horse OP!


----------



## Firewell (30 January 2013)

OP well done. I love your horse, he reminds me of my beautiful ex-racer that I adore. Your horse is a credit to you and he loooks magnificent .


----------



## Shantara (30 January 2013)

Some lovely changes here 

Here's Neddy!


----------



## Big Ben (30 January 2013)

Wagtail said:



			Love your Appy, BB. Do you still have him? He's stunning.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, I sold him last year, he wasn't enjoying the transition to English, so he has gone on to a young man who is roping with him, and they are having a blast.


----------



## mcnaughty (30 January 2013)

pinball said:



			my boy when i got him
















and after





i know the saddle does not fit it was just for the picture
		
Click to expand...

OMG!  That is amazing!  All of the poorly souls have such an amazing colour change!  I know you boy was clipped but you can still see the difference!!


----------



## mrsk29 (30 January 2013)

some great transformations everyone!
i  have probably posted these before..










and a year later...


----------



## dafthoss (30 January 2013)

The day he arrived 






And how he worked 






And him after being clipped this morning (he wouldn't stand still hence standing funny, I'll get a better one tonight) 






And how he goes now 






And another bareback in the snow


----------



## Rupert-the-bear (30 January 2013)

Jools1234 said:



			agree gone from healthy to obese
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with this, although the end of last year at a top level show, one of my judges commented on how it was such a lovely refreshing change to see a horse that wasn't overweight!! (she regularly judges HOYS qualifiers so has quite an influence too!) 

Will try and find a pic of him at the show to show weight


----------



## wispagold (30 January 2013)

Can't believe some of the transformations on here. Some of you have an extremely good eye and others I am not sure what would have become of some of the horses in the before pictures if they have had not been fortunate to come across the right people!

There is nothing wrong with my horse, just the growing up process!

As a 2 yr old:






At 4yrs old (first time jumping)






At 5yrs old






At 7 yrs old:


----------



## pinball (30 January 2013)

Thank you mcnaughty he's not always that shiney


----------



## Twinkley Lights (30 January 2013)

eatmyshorts said:



			LOL! I won't take offence at some of those comments! FionaM12, if you didn't wish to sound rude, perhaps you might have tried to think of at least something nice to say surely, before going on to say he was fat! 

But yes, i agree, he is fat! He's also quite a bit younger & just broken in the first photo, so no topline or muscle. He's very much a typical good doing cob & lives on thin air! He's a total nightmare to keep weight off - i would certainly never deliberately keep weight on him - he'd been paddocked all Summer & in daily work at the time of those photos with no feed whatsoever! I can assure you, i am not the type to keep or make my horses fat for the showring - i don't show any more, but i only ever did it for a bit of fun anyway. He is now a veteran & still such a very good doer - currently living out 24/7, has had no feed or hay all Winter & i am just setting up a fatty paddock for him!! In January! Every Winter i think "He's bound to start losing weight now.... he's bound to start losing weight now..... please let him start losing weight now!!" 

P.S Glad somebody appreciated his dotty feet tho!! Love his ermine marks.
		
Click to expand...

He is beautiful just my sort and having a fresh air fatness cob type I feel your pain. I'm at a loss how to manage my girl and further we are suck at bordering 3-4 condition and she was grossly fat when she arrived.

Pidgeon well done stunning lad.


----------



## Noodles_3 (30 January 2013)

My old mare

When I first got her 













AFTER

Couple of months on in my care












Miss that mare so much  

X


----------



## amandaco2 (30 January 2013)

^^^
Wow.
was she wormy or post foaling when you got her?


----------



## LittleGinger (30 January 2013)

wispagold said:



			At 7 yrs old:





Click to expand...


What an AMAZING shape!  Lovely colour, too.

Amazing transformations... Really inspiring to know some horses' lives can be turned around so fully. Some people have a real eye for spotting 'diamonds in the rough' (e.g. at sales) and I love seeing the before and afters... I love seeing the 'normal' ones too, i.e. those that are beginning training and then again further down the line - makes me hopeful that maybe one day I will discover a horse underneath my boy's giraffe pose.


----------



## JFTDWS (30 January 2013)

wispagold said:



			At 4yrs old (first time jumping)






At 7 yrs old:





Click to expand...

Lovely horse, but I'm mostly just envious of your position -such a strong "safe" seat on the baby jump and awesome on the second


----------



## Paint Me Proud (30 January 2013)

Chico not long after I bought him (aged just gone 4, unbacked)







One year later







8 months later - a week after emergency colic surgery







And 6 months after colic surgery, a bit on the fat side but that has come off since he has been back in work


----------



## FionaM12 (30 January 2013)

Chico is so pretty Paint me Proud.


----------



## Pigeon (30 January 2013)

3bh said:



			July 2011 (racing fit): 







May 2012:





Click to expand...

Wow, his face is so much like my lad's!! What's his breeding?


----------



## Pigeon (30 January 2013)

dafthoss said:



			And him after being clipped this morning (he wouldn't stand still hence standing funny, I'll get a better one tonight) 





Click to expand...


Amazing improvement, and how cute does he look clipped!!! Like a peach haha!


----------



## Crazycob06 (30 January 2013)

tiga71 said:



			Have posted these before but here is Izzy.

Obese, unfit, bargy cob, just before I got him on loan - July 2009







Trec orienteering - Summer 2011







Think this is Spring 2012







Endurance October 2012







Hard work but he is in perfect shape now according to the vet and physio. Had some problems with his feet and neck so was only hacked for 8 months last year, but back in tip top form now.
		
Click to expand...

I don't have any before pics of tinks but I'd say she was quite like yours when I got her, maybe more fat on her neck. She is looking like the spring photo now and I'm looking forward to getting her fitter! I can't believe the difference in her!


----------



## trendybraincell (30 January 2013)

Shadwick when I bought him at 2.5/3 yrs old







Fat Shadwick  we moved to a dressage yard and the new regime began






Lets get slim!! I have no idea how much weight we shifted but that was probably his lightest weight wise.







This is last summer as a 10yr old, don't have any untacked recent pics to compare







To say I watch the waist line would be an understatement!


----------



## chestnuttyy (30 January 2013)

I never do these... please don't be mean!!!

Before (18 months ago)







Sumer 2012


----------



## tinap (30 January 2013)

2 days after we bought him in May 2008







July 2010







its a little deceiving as the daughter has grown so much between the 2 photos (still only 5'1" mind) but he was such a fatty when we bought him. He looks fab over the summertime when he is at his fittest & out competing every weekend, does get a little porky over the winter still though.


----------



## Landcruiser (31 January 2013)

Here are my two Uraguy Criollos, ex wild horses then working cattle horses. They both came over by sea to Italy 6 years ago. Pat's had a very hard life and has ongoing metabolic and lameness issues. Tuga has an eating disorder - maybe he was starved in his previous life as a cattle horse, but he sure as hell doesn't stop eating if food is available!
Tuga on the day I picked him up, fat as butter







And at the end of last summer - porky but fairly fit, able to canter a mile up hill without blowing - but not as slim as I'd like him! He's a bit of a yo yo dieter..







And Pat, the day I first saw him, almost 5 years ago:












No topline, completely closed off and distrustful, no time for humans at all, really.






About 18 months after I had him. Once I ditched the bit he was much happier - and he was always very brave

And lastly at the end of last summer (last time he didn't have a rug on, pretty much!)


----------



## Beausmate (31 January 2013)

Love the stripes!  They look great, really settled and happy.


----------



## 3bh (31 January 2013)

Hi Pigeon: can't quote and reply as on phone, but he is a Selkirk horse, dam sire also an american horse El Gran Senor. He has a teeny tiny short head, have a nightmare fitting headcollars/bridles!


----------



## wispagold (31 January 2013)

JFTD said:



			Lovely horse, but I'm mostly just envious of your position -such a strong "safe" seat on the baby jump and awesome on the second 

Click to expand...

Thank you  There are a couple of ponies that I can attribute that too. Although they are particularly good photos, I have lots of less flattering ones!


----------



## wispagold (31 January 2013)

trendybraincell said:



			Shadwick when I bought him at 2.5/3 yrs old







This is last summer as a 10yr old, don't have any untacked recent pics to compare






Click to expand...

Wow! That is certainly a transformation, he is gorgeous. I love the colour of his coat!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 January 2013)

When i first got him as a 5yo quite overweight (photo doesnt really show it too well) very gangly and no muscle at all






As an 8yo starting to work properly and building up a grown up horse topline


----------



## 0310Star (31 January 2013)

Some fantastic transformations! 
A question to everybody with a horse who has a big hanging/wormy/foal belly... how did you get them trim? I have had my TB mare 3 years and in that time she has gone from very underweight and in a bit of a state, to a fatty good doer, now to the perfect weight but her foal belly just wont seem to budge! 
I know that work is the main answer to this but even when she is very fit its still there, and unfortunately my horse isnt allowed to lunge.

Any advice???


----------



## tiga71 (31 January 2013)

baker190 said:



			Some fantastic transformations! 
A question to everybody with a horse who has a big hanging/wormy/foal belly... how did you get them trim? I have had my TB mare 3 years and in that time she has gone from very underweight and in a bit of a state, to a fatty good doer, now to the perfect weight but her foal belly just wont seem to budge! 


Any advice??? 

Click to expand...

Izzy's belly was just fat and lack of muscle, no foal (gelding) so don't know if this is relevant as I am not very experienced. But I did a lot of hill work and plenty of long lining over poles. If your mare can't lunge, can she long line as that really helped Izzy. You can long line right round the school or field so she isn't on a small circle.


----------



## 0310Star (31 January 2013)

tiga71 said:



			Izzy's belly was just fat and lack of muscle, no foal (gelding) so don't know if this is relevant as I am not very experienced. But I did a lot of hill work and plenty of long lining over poles. If your mare can't lunge, can she long line as that really helped Izzy. You can long line right round the school or field so she isn't on a small circle.
		
Click to expand...

Long lining is fine so we shall give that a go, thanks  I am hoping to get really motivated this summer and hack out as much as possible, we have a fair few hills around us so should help too!


----------



## rising_promise (31 January 2013)

This is such a great thread!

Freya: 4 yo ex racehorse. I got her at the beginning of November, having been out of racing for 6 months and done basically nothing in a field. This is the day she arrived, very poor.







This was taken 6 weeks later







That was mid December. I haven't taken any pics in the last 6 weeks but this her doing her first dressage test a couple of weeks ago 

Hope the link works!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151362307300141&set=vb.740160140&type=2&theater


----------



## Pidgeon (31 January 2013)

When I first had my boy, under 450kg in weight





Now a healthy and fit 666kg in weight


----------



## weesophz (31 January 2013)

pidgeon he is lovely, i love his face marking, very cute


----------



## FionaM12 (31 January 2013)

rising_promise said:



			This is such a great thread!

Freya: 4 yo ex racehorse. I got her at the beginning of November, having been out of racing for 6 months and done basically nothing in a field. This is the day she arrived, very poor.







This was taken 6 weeks later







That was mid December. I haven't taken any pics in the last 6 weeks but this her doing her first dressage test a couple of weeks ago 

Hope the link works!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151362307300141&set=vb.740160140&type=2&theater

Click to expand...

The Facebook link says not available. Are your settings set to private/friends only?


----------



## Noodles_3 (31 January 2013)

amandaco2 said:



			^^^
Wow.
was she wormy or post foaling when you got her?
		
Click to expand...

Both!

Mud fever was bad on her legs too. She just looked like some rough feral pony that had a hard life and she was only 4! 

Someone asked about how people got rid of horse post foal / wormy hanging bellys. With Annie I really can't say I did a lot! I know that sounds bad but I didn't do anything out of the ordinary. She just lived out 24/7 was exercised lightly and had a conditioning feed at the time but she just improved immensely I was really pleased. In such quick time to x


----------



## Pigeon (31 January 2013)

trendybraincell said:








Click to expand...

SUCH a pretty colour! What's his breeding?


----------



## Pigeon (31 January 2013)

What gorgeous horses you all have


----------



## rising_promise (31 January 2013)

FionaM12- does the link work now? Stupidly i had settings on private


----------



## FionaM12 (31 January 2013)

rising_promise said:



			FionaM12- does the link work now? Stupidly i had settings on private
		
Click to expand...

No, sorry. Perhaps try posting the link again?


----------



## rising_promise (31 January 2013)

Ah thanks, will do tomorrow as on my phone now and can't do it from there


----------



## trendybraincell (31 January 2013)

wispagold said:



			Wow! That is certainly a transformation, he is gorgeous. I love the colour of his coat!
		
Click to expand...




Pigeon said:



			SUCH a pretty colour! What's his breeding?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you 

He's by Trefedw Fred, out of Lluestwen Rose

Honestly don't know anything about either of them, I did a lot of research years ago but didn't find anything. Never really bothered again


----------



## PonyFeet10 (31 January 2013)

Leo the day I bought him just turning 2 years old







Winter that year soon to be 3 year old (was wintered out and didn't do well with his condition so brought him in at night to fatten him up)







Rising 4 years old 







Approx 4 and a half years







Just before winter hit!


----------



## rising_promise (1 February 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			The Facebook link says not available. Are your settings set to private/friends only?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151362307300141&set=vb.740160140&type=2&theater

Hopefully this should work now!


----------



## Jools1234 (1 February 2013)

at 2yrs

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.n...6_559532_n.jpg


at 3yrs


https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.n..._3267733_n.jpg


----------



## weesophz (1 February 2013)

rising_promise said:



http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151362307300141&set=vb.740160140&type=2&theater

Hopefully this should work now!
		
Click to expand...

still doesnt im afraid!


----------



## rising_promise (1 February 2013)

weesophz said:



			still doesnt im afraid!
		
Click to expand...

Then I shall have to admit defeat!

I've mad my Facebook public so not sure what else to do


----------



## weesophz (1 February 2013)

rising_promise said:



			Then I shall have to admit defeat!

I've mad my Facebook public so not sure what else to do 

Click to expand...

could be that album isnt set to public? just edit the album


----------



## rising_promise (1 February 2013)

weesophz said:



			could be that album isnt set to public? just edit the album 

Click to expand...

Try this.... *fingers crossed*

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151362307300141


----------



## weesophz (1 February 2013)

rising_promise said:



			Try this.... *fingers crossed*

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151362307300141

Click to expand...

whey hey success!


----------



## rising_promise (1 February 2013)

weesophz said:



			whey hey success! 

Click to expand...

 Thanks weesophz. I am rubbish at Facebook!


----------



## weesophz (1 February 2013)

rising_promise said:



 Thanks weesophz. I am rubbish at Facebook!
		
Click to expand...

it is a pain, annoying how it always changes! freyas lovely btw, well done


----------



## Sprig (1 February 2013)

Before:





After a trim and tidy up:


----------



## weesophz (1 February 2013)

sprig i love his face  cutie!


----------



## Pigeon (2 February 2013)

Awwwh gorgeous ponios


----------



## Pigeon (19 February 2013)

Sprig said:



			Before:





After a trim and tidy up:





Click to expand...

Such cute markings


----------



## Firewell (19 February 2013)

Before:-







And 18 months later:-


----------



## Wagtail (19 February 2013)

Firewell said:



			Before:-







And 18 months later:-






Click to expand...

What a difference. He looks really weak in the first pic, but a big strong boy in the second. Lovely and uphill too!


----------



## Firewell (19 February 2013)

Wagtail said:



			What a difference. He looks really weak in the first pic, but a big strong boy in the second. Lovely and uphill too!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you .

He was 4 in the first pic and 6 in the second. He needed to grow and I spent lots of time building his work up properly. His posture is totally different isn't it , I have an amazing equine osteo that helped no end . Plus food and TLc obv . It's so rewarding!


----------



## noodle_ (19 February 2013)

Firewell said:



			Before:-







And 18 months later:-






Click to expand...




um - wow!!!!! lovely horse!!!!!!





mines - 6 months ago when i bought her;








and now; tidy up, weight on and ugly phase 2 year old


----------



## Wagtail (19 February 2013)

She's a cutie, Noodle_. She looks loads better condition wise too.


----------

